# What kind of saddle???



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Im not sure on what kind of saddle to get. I want to do rein/cow horse wich is cutting, reining, and fence work rolled into one. I dont know wheather to get a reining or sutting saddle or what??? If you have any suggestion could you show me some pictures? Thanks


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.western-saddle-guide.com/images/Dakota-Cutting-200.jpg
cutting saddle


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I would get a nice reining saddle. They seem to have a deeper seat which is nice for reining but at the same time it could be used for cutting. Im personally a fan for rocking R saddles but that is just me. Whatever you decide to go with make sure it has a good fit for both you and your horse.

Rocking R Saddlery: Catalog: Reining Saddles
Rocking R Saddlery: Catalog: Cutting Saddles


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the links to the Rocking R saddles, i just might become a fan now lol. Alot of the reining saddles that i have seen dont have deep seats, rocking r ones do. I like them, but how much, they look expensive lol, might have to take my arm in trade =)


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

reining girl said:


> Thanks for the links to the Rocking R saddles, i just might become a fan now lol. Alot of the reining saddles that i have seen dont have deep seats, rocking r ones do. I like them, but how much, they look expensive lol, might have to take my arm in trade =)


I spent $850 for my training saddle through them and a lot more for my show saddle... Im not sure what the reining saddles go for. Im on my third year with the training saddle from them and I LOVE it... it weighs around 35 lbs and is really easy to sit and I have been rough with it and it doesnt show much for wear. My show saddle is nice too... not "top of the line" but up there... and I like it so thats what matters  

Rocking R Saddlery: Catalog: Training Saddles (2380)
Rocking R Saddlery: Catalog: Equitation Saddles (1055)


----------



## CountryJoe (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is a place with some prices on the Rocking R Saddle to give you an idea of what they go for.

Rocking R Saddlery, Rocking R Saddle, Rocking R Saddles

CJ


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

i`d say reining saddel


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would just have to suggest a good roping saddle. Some of them have amazingly deep seats and they are designed for high speed torque and cow work. Plus, if you ever decided to get into breakaway or team roping, you are already ready to go. I would suggest that you just go to your local tack store and find one that you like then look around on the net cause things are so much cheaper here.


----------

